# ⭐️Old and ancient



## g00r

*Australian Ride Sharing Wiki and Info Page*
​*NOTE: This tread contains information current at the time of original posting. There have been significant recent federal and state govt changes as well as updated to the Uber app. Please do your own research. Some links are no longer valid.*

Welcome to our Australian thread.
You will find lots of information relating to ride sharing.
Although we are called UberPeople we do include other ride sharing services.
​*Current Status*
Ride sharing as a service is now approved in most States excluding NT.

LYFT (USA based) is not in Australia.

*Web statistics for Uber Australia*
10/2016 = _36,000 drivers
1/2016 = 16,000 active drivers_
10/2015 = _1 million registered users
8/2015 = 1.2 million rides_
_12/2016 = 14.5 million rides._

*Capital City Threads*
Suggest you first search the Capital City thread that relates to the State you live in. The Capital City thread will cover all cities in that State.​
*This Thread*
This particular Australian thread provides additional information relating to features or issues/tips and member comments that cover national topics.

Some examples of features:
UberEats; Driver Destination; Stacked Trips; Pre Bookings; Trip Swaps etc.

Some examples of issues/tips:
Taxation; Transporting children; Using a dash camera; How ratings work; Understanding pings; Service Animals; Alcohol and drugs etc.​ 
Thread rules: 
Any general discussion or posts off-topic may be edited or deleted.
Information from posts may be consolidated with other threads.

You may want to check these Uber links.
https://help.uber.com/partners
https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/en/

*ATO Ruling*
On 1 August 2015 the ATO ruled that ridesharing (ride sourcing) drivers, for the purposes of tax, are the same as taxi drivers, in that they must have an ABN, be enrolled for GST and submit BAS quarterly. Drivers must pay GST from the first dollar. They must remit 1/11th or 9.09% of the total fare? 
If the total fare is $10.00, you remit $0.91, not $1.00 (before the facilitator's commission). The ATO has indicated that they will be actively monitoring bank accounts for payments from ridesharing, and checking if those individuals are complying with their rules.

Note: ATO advises the following category when registering an ABN.
_Use 46239 Road Passenger Transport or 46231 which covers Taxi Services._

You can calculate your personal tax *here

Note: Some posts in this thread will be updated to reflect new/changed info. Check 'Last edited'.*


----------



## Grand

*New Drivers - Starter Wiki*

New drivers have a steep initial learning curve. Below is the collected wisdom and experience from drivers in this forum.

Firstly, Uber does not inform you at presentations or sign up that you have other requirements and obligations.
Examples include Car insurance for ride sharing and Tax. See other posts in this thread for details.

*Suggested car accessories*
* Phone holder (essential)
See below for fuller list.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/australian-ride-sharing-wiki-and-info-page.54860/page-2#post-1502053

*Basics*
* Attend the presentations and read the Uber web site to understand how the system works.
* Take a trip as a pax to get a feel with the app and chat with driver.
* For safety, lock doors when no pax in car, lower window to chat with potential pax to check if correct pax and if you still want to take them before unlocking doors.
* Always check that you have the right pax. Either ask them their name, or have them confirm your name. Do not ask "Are you Joe". They may say "yes" but be the wrong pax.
* You will not know the destination until you start the trip.
* Start trip only when pax is in car, not earlier.
* If you know pickup maybe difficult and it is daytime, ring pax and let them know colour of car and that headlights are on to help identification.
* The phone numbers displayed in the app are temporary substitutes that mask the real pax and driver phone numbers. They are only valid for a short time around that trip.
* Accept tips.
* Learn when a rider wants to chat or not. Back seat, staring into their phone? Leave them alone.

*Navigation*
* Start in the area/s you are familiar with.
* Don't initially pickup in the CBD as there are few safe places to stop and harder to identify pax. Go off line after a drop then exit the area before going back online.
* While offline, drive around the CBD to become familiar (eg road closures, hotels,entertainment venues, etc and where to stop).
* Become familiar with airport waiting areas, drop-off and pickup locations.
* The GPS map may misread while in the CBD due to signal problems caused by tall buildings.
* Schools, hospitals and universities are huge and have multiple entrances on different streets. Pax may be waiting within the grounds, not on a street etc. Contact pax to identify pickup spot. Also for drop offs, pax may just put in uni address which will be in the middle of the grounds. Get pax to direct you.
* Some railway stations have 2 or more exits. Pax may book while on the train or be at the other exit. Ring to confirm.
* You will lose GPS signals while inside tunnels. So learn the correct entrances and exits.
* Stopping at special events and shopping centres can be a problem. (Eg traffic congestion, road closures, safe dropping off, identifying pax).
* Pax will expect pickups/drop offs at unsafe places (eg no stopping sign, bus lane, taxi rank, major intersection etc). Ring, cancel, don't accept ping or find safe area to stop.

*Legal*
* As ride share drivers we have no special road usage rights like buses or taxis. We can not use taxi ranks, bus stops or bus lanes etc. Fines and points apply for speeding and running red lights etc. Double demerits on long weekends.
* Never take more passengers than you have available seat belts.
* Ensure everyone has their seat belt on. Fines apply.
* By law, infants and children under 7yo must be in capsule or booster seat. It is pax responsibility to supply. Pax will tell you that other drivers ignore the law. Your decision, your fine, death in your hands.
* Uber requires account holders to be over 18yo and be in the car. Beware of school aged children and parents who want you to courier their kids.
* Account holders (eg boyfriend) will book you to pick/drop someone else (eg girlfriend).
* You may be asked to pick/drop parcels. You are not a courier service and don't know the contents. Your call.
* Be aware of your surroundings at all times. Safety comes before everything else. If you drive every day, you are exposed to the unknown.

*Trips*
* How much money you will make depends on time, distance, surge. The further you drive empty (dead miles) the less money you make.
* At ping time you will see: pax rating, time (distance) and address. Assess to determine if you want to accept ping.
* Uber allows different GPS maps (eg Uber, Google Maps, Waze). Each have their own benefits. You need to experiment.
* Technically you maybe the closest to a pax but not get the ping. Only Uber knows the reason.
* Inform pax that you will use a GPS map or would they prefer to direct you. Check if they are happy using toll ways. If using google maps and an alternate route appears during the trip, check with pax.
* Decide how far you will drive when you get a ping (eg 5 mins in CBD and 10 mins in burbs). Dead miles.
* The ping range is a circle, can cover the other side of a river and be greater than 30 mins.
* Pax can cancel within 5 mins of pin acceptance and not get charged.
* Pax may place themselves streets away from their actual location. If unable to locate pax you can ring to check.
* When you arrive at pickup, the pax is informed you have arrived. If pax is not visible, start a 5 min timer. If pax does not appear, you have choice to ring, wait or 'cancel, no show' which gets a cancellation fee if longer than 5 mins from arrived time.
* Pax may put correct address into Uber app but the GPS (eg GM) may translate into a nearby location (eg next street). On approach swap back to Uber app to confirm address or ring pax.
* Tolls are included but sometimes Uber does not include them. Always check after job and contact Uber to get reimbursed.
* Money may come out of your account, without Uber telling you, if pax complain. Always screen dump, check your payments and complain to Uber until you get your money back.
* Check your car before pax exits to ensure nothing is left behind. Uber will give pax your phone number and expect you to return lost items at your expense.
* Check the pax app to see where other drivers are located and consider if you should move.
* Drivers get paid weekly - by Thursday. Some drivers get paid on different days so don't panic.
* Railway pickups could be short trips to home.
* Pax may want you to go from A to B and back to A or onto C. In the app, 'Stop new requests'. Get pax to put in B and when approaching B get them to update to A or C. You will still get paid for time and distance.

*Ratings*
* Pax and driver start with 5 stars.
* Drivers must rate a pax.
* Pax do not have to rate a driver.
* Pax do not get deactivated based on rating.
* Drivers will get deactivated if lower than 4.6.
* Drivers are allowed about 50 initial trips to get above 4.6.
* Pax with 5* rating maybe new. If this is their first trip and they don't already have a discount, you can get them to enter your code while on the trip.
* Most new pax are not aware of the rating system, what 5* means, nor how poor driver rating mean they lose their job.
* You will not get deactivated if you ignore pings.
* You will get deactivated if you cancel too many jobs.
* Ratings are averaged so you can't tell who rated you.
* For ratings Uber use your last 500 rated trips.
* Determine what minimum pax rating at ping time is acceptable to you.
* Drivers and pax can change ratings thru the app at any time.
* Determine if you want to accept a ping based on pax rating (is it low?), time of day (drunk hours) and pickup location (dangerous area).
* Pax may rate you low because they did not like your car or they are late and you refused to break the road rules (eg speed, drive thru red lights etc). Uber will not remove low ratings.
* You don't get matched with same pax again if you rate them 1*.
* If you cancel on someone, don't accept their second ping. Pax may rate you down.
* Don't supply water and mints because they impact your income and make it difficult for other drivers who don't and pax may rate them lower accordingly.

*Surges*
* A surge happens when a number of pax log onto the pax app in a particular area with the intention of booking a ride.
* Pax may decide to wait out surges.
*Review the app to see surges (Eg some areas may surge in morning peak hours).
* Do not chase surges. Surges last for minutes and there is no guarantee to get a surge job.
* If chasing a nearby surge, go offline, drive into surge then go online.
* You may be inside a surge but get a genuine ping outside the surge.
* Pax can place themselves outside the surge, book, then ring you claiming they made a mistake and get you to pick them up in the surge area. You will not get paid at surge rates.
* Drivers will get paid at the ping rate not the rate listed in the map.
* Pax may cancel while on the trip so they can get a free ride.

*When and where should I drive?*
This is a question only you can answer.
Some do full time as they have no other job.
Some do after work hours to supplement.
Some do casual hours (eg weekends).
Some do a few hours a day (eg mothers while kids in school or retirees).
Also depends where you live, how far you will drive to get to a 'hot area' or accept a ping.
The following are generalisations.
Peak hours: Surges if you are in the right areas.
Daytime hours: Less work, more drivers.
Early evenings: Pax going out, usually sober.
Drunk hours: More work, drunks, druggies, risk of assault, car damage, vomit.
Events (eg NYE, footy): Surges, hard to get to/ out of area, same as drunk hours.

The above is only a sample. There is no substitute for experience. There are going to be things you'll only learn by doing.
Remember it is YOUR car and your rules.

Check 'last edited' as this means new info has been added.


----------



## Grand

*Alcohol and Drugs

Uber code of conduct.
'Compliance with the law*
_Illegal substances and - unless explicitly allowed by law - open containers of alcohol are not permitted in drivers' vehicles. This is against the law and a serious violation of Uber's policy. Uber does not tolerate drug or alcohol use by drivers while using the Uber app. If a rider believes a driver may be under the influence of drugs or alcohol, please request that the driver end the trip immediately and alert Uber Support at help.uber.com.'_

"NSW has three blood alcohol concentration (BAC) limits: zero, under 0.02 and under 0.05. The limit that applies to you depends on the category of your licence and the type of vehicle you are driving.

*Under 0.02 applies to*
Drivers of _public vehicles_ such as taxi or bus drivers

We recommend that you don't drink any alcohol if you plan to drive"

The following is from the nswcourts link below
(Uber may not be classified under public transport)
*What if I am a passenger?*
NSW legislation only refers to drivers, so there is currently no restriction on passengers drinking alcohol while in a car.
However, passengers are not allowed to consume alcohol on public transport such as a bus, train, taxi or ferry. This includes being in possession of an open container of alcohol.

See detailed links below
https://uber-movement.squarespace.com/intoxicated-riders/?rq=Alcohol
http://roadsafety.transport.nsw.gov.au/stayingsafe/alcoholdrugs/drinkdriving/bac/
http://www.rms.nsw.gov.au/roads/safety-rules/road-rules/alcohol-and-drugs.html
https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/en/
http://nswcourts.com.au/articles/can-i-drink-alcohol-while-in-a-car/


----------



## Grand

*








Uber ping information*

This is a typical ping display. You can see :-
Uber model
Distance to pax in time
Pick up info
Pax rating
Surge multiplier (if greater than 1)

*Forum comments: *
Use the info to determine if you wish to accept the ping.
You will get paid at the surge rate if the surge is displayed when you accept.
Surge is based on where pax is located not where you are located.
Pax may place pin outside surge then contact you and get you to pick them up in the surge area. If you accept, be aware you will not get paid surge for this.
Driver and Pax map apps do not update simultaneously.
The further the distance away the more dead miles (less money). Decide an acceptable distance.

Note: In the first pic there is a 1.6x but the actual ping itself shows 1.3x. You will be paid 1.3x.

You can also see pax rating once you have started that trip.


----------



## Grand

*Uber Commission/Fee*

*On 24 April 2016 Uber Australia increased its commission/fee from 20% to 25%.*

See Uber Sydney site extract below:-
"_For each ride you complete, Uber receives a licensing fee for use of the Uber platform (this does not apply to tolls, which are always reimbursed in full).
Licensing fees are
25% on uberX,
25% on UberBLACK, and
28% on UberSUV and UberLUX.
The amount shown on the phone after an uberX or UberBLACK trip is the fare, plus tolls (tolls are automatically included)"






_
*Forum comments*
If you joined before that date you remain on the old 20% rate.
You stay on the old rate if you remain active.
If you are deactivated and then reactivated you go onto the latest rate.
Uber has been changing the old rate to the new rate when you update online documentation. This is wrong. Contact Uber to rectify.


----------



## Grand

*If a pax makes a mess in your car*

Uber quote -

"_The key steps for you to follow should a rider make a mess in your vehicle are:_

_Hit 'NEED HELP' on the specific trip to report the issue_
_Submit photos of the mess through the app_
_This should be submitted ASAP, however a maximum of 48 hours from the time of the trip_
_Our_ 24/7 _support team will then get back to you with more information. Each cleaning fee is evaluated on a case by case basis, however in general you will be reimbursed for the reasonable cost for the cleaning. As a general guide reasonable costs are determined as follows:_

If the _mess did not require cleaning or needing to go offline - no reimbursement provided_
If _the mess was not significant (e.g. can be wiped with a cloth) - no reimbursement provided_
_Small mess (e.g. food or drink spills) - $50 reimbursement may be provided_
_More significant mess (e.g. vomit on the door) - $100 reimbursement may be provided_
_Very significant mess (e.g. vomit covering back seat and window frame) - $200 reimbursement may be provided_
If _professional cleaning is required of the mess please also provide an itemised invoice listing the cleaning costs you have incurred."_

Thanks Instyle


----------



## Grand

Uber Cancellation Policy

*WHAT IS UBER'S CANCELLATION POLICY?*
_Cancellation fees are automatically paid to you if the trip was cancelled by the rider more than 5 minutes after you accepted the job (2 minutes for uberTAXI). This also applies if the rider requested that you cancel the trip using the "Client Requested Cancel" option. However, if your ETA is more than 5 minutes longer than the initially predicted ETA at this time, this fee is not paid._

_You_ _are also paid a cancellation fee if *you* cancel a trip more than 5 minutes after arrival due to a "Rider No-Show". If you're running more than 5 minutes behind the provided ETA and the rider cancels the request, they will not be charged a cancellation fee._

_We understand that client cancellations can be a headache. They are, however, a part of the business as our customer base grows. We continuously work to educate your clients on how to use the system. In doing so, we are building greater demand for the city._

*HOW DO I CANCEL A TRIP?*
_Occasionally, it will be necessary to cancel a trip. When you need to do this, do not start then stop the_ _trip, as you will not be eligible for a cancellation fee OR the minimum fare. When you start then stop a trip instead of cancelling, the trip will be $0 on your payment statement._

_The correct way to cancel a trip is to tap the 'Info' button at the top right of the screen, then tap 'Cancel Trip'. From there you can select the reason you would like to cancel the trip._

http://www.ubersydney.info/faq/cancellation/
https://drive.uber.com/melbourne/how-can-we-help/how-to-uber/melcan/


----------



## Sydney Uber

MyRedUber said:


> *For NSW drivers only (driving cars that do not have HC plates),* after email and phone discussion with RMS:
> 
> To summarise what UberX, GoCar and similar drivers are allowed to do:
> 
> a) provided we have a Private Hire Vehicle Driver Authority and our car is registered for business use,
> i) we can use a Transit Lane, even without passengers in the car, and
> ii) we can pick up and drop off a passenger in a Clearway.
> 
> b) we are allowed to stop in the following zones to pick up or drop off passengers:
> No Parking Zone,
> Loading Zone,
> Works (Construction) Zone,
> Truck Zone.
> 
> c) From further reading, it seems that we can stop near a Mail Box, but not in a Mail Zone.


Are you sure Rideshare vehicles can use transit lanes with only the driver on board?


----------



## Grand

*UBER Driver Destinations*

Below is from uber web site
(Not all cities have this feature)

_The 'Driver Destinations' feature will allow a driver-partner to set their destination twice a day when they want to be matched only with riders travelling along a similar route. Whether it's driving back home at the end of the day or running errands around town, driver-partners can set their destination to earn fares that are on the way.

Drivers can set a destination in 3 quick steps:

1. Tap the clipboard icon in the top corner of the app

2. Select a saved location or search for a new address

3. Start driving toward the destination - Uber will automatically filter requests for trips along the way_

Recently modified with the following options.

Option 1, uber will match trips but may take you out of your destination route but will match quicker

Option 2, standard, uber will match trips along your set destination but may take you out of your route.

Option 3, Urgent, uber will try to match trips according to your route without deviation but may take longer to match..

*Forum comments*
Filter symbol is located top next to offline.
You only get to set this twice a day.
Once you accept and complete a trip the app may remove the destination filter.
Once you have reached your destination the app should ask if you want to go off line.
Set destination may last for various durations.
If you need a break but don't want to go offline put your phone internet off or go airplane mode during short stop.
Not always direct. Pickups and drop offs can be suburbs away or behind you.
There are different versions - see pics below.
If the symbol is not on your phone it means the feature is not available in that particular area/zone, or being tested. Eg will appear while you are in CBD but not if you are in far west.
Any trips accepted after you've confirmed a driver destination will not count towards promotions.
Details available under Account>Help>5 Star Partner Guide for details.

See related links
https://www.uber.com/info/behind-the-wheel/
http://sydney.ubermovement.com/syd-driver-destinations/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/using-the-set-destination-feature.88211/


----------



## Grand

*UberEATS*

The following is from Sydney Uber web site
(Not all cities have this feature)

"_UberEATS is a food delivery platform that allows eaters to order food from a restaurant at the push of a button and have it delivered to their door by an Uber delivery partner._

_The UberEATS trip starts with a hungry person who orders food from a restaurant using the UberEATS app. When the restaurant has received the request, they will start to prepare the order. Only when the order is READY will a courier be requested to pick the order up from the restaurant. Once you pick the order up from the restaurant you will be directed to the eater's location to give them the order.

The UberEATS delivery fee is calculated using a pick up fee + delivery fee + distance travelled from restaurant to drop off.

Pickup | $5.50
Drop Off | $3.50
Per Kilometre | $2.20_

_There is no cancellation fee on UberEATS.
An Uber Service Fee applies to gross delivery fees._

_You can use a car, motorbike or bicycle"_

*Forum comments:*
Rates may vary in each State.
It is possible to JUST register for UberEats ONLY (ie not register for UberX).
If you are also an UberX driver, there are two settings. "UberX + UberEats" or just "UberEats". There is no option to be just UberX.
Distance is calculated as the most efficient/shortest route from when you collect food from the restaurant to when you deliver the order NOT the actual distance you drove.
It is not clear if you need to pay GST in this situation. Please check with ATO or your accountant.

See Sydney and related links for more details and issues
http://sydney.ubermovement.com/ubereats-1/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/anyone-done-ubereats.92455/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-eats-whats-the-deal.91210/


----------



## Grand

*UberASSIST*

The following is from the Sydney Uber web site.
(Not all cities have this feature)

"_uberASSIST is designed to provide additional assistance to members of the senior and disability communities. Driver-partners who choose to participate will be required to
1. Watch an online video (developed by the Australian Network on Disability) then successfully answer 20 related questions.
2. Attend an information session at your local Uber Office.
In the session, partners will be educated on how to assist riders with different forms of disability and mobility issues._

_uberASSIST vehicles can accommodate folding wheelchairs, walkers, and collapsible scooters, but do not have wheelchair-accessible ramps or lifts.
As a driver-partner on uberASSIST, you will still be able to accept uberX trips. This will allow you to receive more requests
Fares for uberASSIST are the same as uberX."
_
NOTE:
The following 'Can my pet ride too?'information is listed in the Uber passenger app.
_In accordance with local and federal laws in your area, service animals are permitted to accompany riders at all times. 
If you're planning to ride with a non-service pet, it's good practice to contact the driver who accepts your ride request. Use your app to send a text message or call to let the driver know you'd like to bring a pet.
Please help drivers keep vehicles clean for all riders by bringing a crate or blanket to reduce the risk of damage or mess._

Extract from Human Rights Commission
Assistance animals and Disability Discrimination
Variation among states and territories regarding accreditation and regulation of assistance animals will continue to present a range of issues for people with disability who use assistance animals to access the community. Examples of the situation in each jurisdiction is set out below.

*Victoria* - an Assistance Animal Pass is required and issued by Public Transport Victoria permitting assistance animals to travel on public transport. The pass is valid for 3 years.
*Western Australia* - The Public Transport Authority doesn't require permits for assistance animals to travel on public transport. There is local government legislation providing for animals to have an ID card and a dog coat/harness.
*Queensland* - A Handler's Identity Card is valid for 5 years allowing travel on public transport. Also, Translink (South East Queensland Transport Authority) issues an Animal Pass provided the dog meets certain standards of behaviour in public.
*South Australia* - The Dog and Cat Management Board issues a Disability Dog Pass that is valid indefinitely.
*New South Wales* - An Assistance Animal Permit is required for access to public transport, however Guide dogs and Hearing dogs do not require a permit. The permit must be renewed annually.
*Australian Capital Territory, Northern Territory and Tasmania* - no system of accreditation exists and no specific passes issued.
*Forum comments:*
You have to successfully complete an online test and attend an inshop presentation.
The ping range for UberAssist is greater than for UberX so you can expect 30+ mins for UberAssist.
The existing difficulty of finding safe places to stop to pickup and drop off for UberX becomes an added concern for UberAssist as well as the time taken to 'assist'.
You need to go on into the office to get disconnected from UberAssist.
The rates for UberAssist are identical to UberX and surge together.
Assistance animals should have associated supporting documentation. Via phone, one pax claimed her Irish wolfhound was but had no doco then abused driver who rejected job.
You may get an able bodied pax using UberAssist if no UberX is available.








See links below
http://sydney.ubermovement.com/uberassist-1/
https://www.humanrights.gov.au/our-...ls-and-disability-discrimination-act-1992-cth


----------



## Grand

*How Ratings Work*

The following is from the Sydney Uber web site 

"_Both the rider and driver-partner have a chance to provide a rating and feedback on each trip. After each completed trip, riders are asked to rate their experience on a scale of one to five sta_rs. _You will be asked to rate each ride on the same five start scale._

_Providing two-way ratings and feedback allow us to celebrate the riders and drivers who make Uber great. This system also lets us know if the quality of service provided is consistently below Uber's standards._

_When you first begin driving, your rating may fluctuate quite a bit -- don't worry, this is normal. As you continue to take trips, your rating will stabilize._
_Canceled trips and requests that you do not accept are not included in your rating._

_You can view your rating on the Uber Partner App under 'Ratings'. You can also view your rating by logging in to your Partner Dashboard._
_Only completed trips are rated, so if you or a rider needs to cancel a trip this will never affect your rating_
_Your rating is based on the average of ratings provided by riders over your last 500 completed trips._
_Driver-partners who fall below Uber's quality standards may receive warning messages or even have their access to the Uber Partner App discontinued"_

*Forum comments:*
If new, a driver is allowed around 50 trips to settle in before Uber assesses your rating.
If you go below 4.6 rating expect to be deactivated.
Your rating is not updated immediately. It could take days. This is so you can't easily tell which pax rated you.
Pax can rate days or weeks later AND change the rating days or weeks later.
Many pax don't know how the rating system works and it is not explained to pax.
Minimum driver rating expectation is 5 for a 'no issues' trip.
Pax will rate you a 3 as it is "in the middle".
Pax will rate you lower for ridiculous reasons eg car too small, I am late and driver refused to speed or go thru red lights, no mints or water.
Pax will lie to get unjustified refunds.
Uber will remove money from driver based upon pax info and without informing you.
Uber will not remove or change unfair or unreasonable ratings.
Pax don't get 'deactivated' based upon their ratings.
Expect problems if a pax has low ratings especially doing 'drunk hours'.
Pax with low ratings can start again by opening new accounts.

See this link to help understand why rating drop.





Select Uber link below and update your city in top right for additional information
https://uber-movement.squarespace.com/get-started/


----------



## Grand

The following is from Uber web site.

"_Uber Momentum Rewards is a tiered loyalty program where you can attain a higher membersh_ip _tier by increasing your total monthly points. The higher your tier, the wider your access to special deals by local and national reward-partners."_

*Forum comments*
Examples include free car phone holder from your local Uber office, discount car washes, discount car tyres.
Gold members get priority when visiting the Uber office. Platinum members can request a phonecall.
This feature may not be available in all locations.

Select link below and update your city in top right for additional information.
https://uber-movement.squarespace.com/get-started/


----------



## Grand

*UBER - ABN, BAS and GST*

The following information was sent out in an Uber email dated 11/7/16. It states (and supports) that you must register an ABN and pay GST (on the full fare) via BAS quarterly.
Contact a tax accountant if this is not clear.

_*'Do I need to pay income tax?*
We expect all of our driver partners to meet their tax obligations like everyone else. This would include declaring your Uber income, plus any other income earned from other sources during the tax year. You may also be able to claim your Uber related expenses (as deductions) through your income tax return.

*Do I need to register for GST?*
The ATO's current guidance is that ridesharing partners should be registered for GST. To be registered for GST, you must register for an ABN and file quarterly Business Activity Statements (BAS). We do not require you to have an ABN to use the Uber platform.

*Who pays the GST?*
All fares are inclusive of any applicable taxes so if you do register for GST, you will be responsible for paying the GST to the ATO. By way of example, if the total cost of a ride you provided was $11, $1 of this will be GST. The easiest way to calculate the amount of GST you would need to set aside for each total trip cost is to divide by 11.

*Do fares include GST?*
All fares are inclusive of any applicable taxes so you are responsible for any applicable GST payable to the ATO.
If you are registered for GST, you can offset against your taxable supplies any GST which you pay on your items of expenditure. These are called input tax credits. Items where you may be able to claim a tax credit include fuel and servicing costs for your vehicle, for example.''_

Note: ATO advises the following category when registering an ABN
_Use 46239 Road Passenger Transport or 46231 which covers Taxi Services_

See also
https://newsroom.uber.com/australia/oztaxtips/
https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/GST...rough-ride-sourcing-and-your-tax-obligations/
https://newsroom.uber.com/australia/gst/
https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Inc...Calculating-your-deduction/Keeping-a-logbook/

*Forum comments*
GST is payable on the FIRST $ you earn and not when you reach $74,000.
Maintain a logbook - to track distance travelled for business and private usage.
ATO approved Vehicle Log Books available from newsagents or Officeworks.

Maintain a record of all income and expenses including keeping receipts for petrol etc.

It is possible to JUST to register for UberEats ONLY (ie not register for UberX). It is not clear if you need to pay GST in this situation.
Please check with ATO or your accountant.


----------



## Grand

*STACKED TRIPS*

Stacked trips (or getting pinged for a new job while still driving current pax).
This feature may not be available in every city.

Uber quote....
_"Drivers can receive and accept the next trip request before they have dropped off the rider currently in their car. This allows drivers to skip the wait between trips and go straight to their next ride._

_All you need to do is tap the circle to accept the next trip and you'll be automatically directed there after you drop off your current rider._

_The next rider will receive a notification in their app to let them know that you are just completing another trip nearby, and will be heading to pick them up once you have dropped off your current rider."
_
See Uber link for more details.
https://newsroom.uber.com/australia/less-downtime-2/

*Forum comments:*
You can disable new requests. When you start your new job go back to the uber screen hit the clipboard (top) and down the bottom you will see 'stop new requests'. When you finish the job and rate the pax, the app will ask if you want to keep driving or go offline.

Use the 'stop new requests' feature if current job requires multiple stops. Get pax to enter next destination/s as this is tracked by Uber and minimises subsequent potential disputes.
You still get paid for total time and total distance.

Excellent feature if destination is CBD for current pax, because CBD pickups are a nightmare.


----------



## Grand

*Using a dash camera*

The following is advisory only. Laws may be different in each state. Please seek legal advice.

Firstly, Uber permits the use of dash-cams.
See pic below.

Secondly, the recording of audio and video may be permitted if there is appropriate signage.
Eg a taxi that has cameras has to have appropriate signage.

There are many threads in this forum.
I have included some as a guide only

https://uberpeople.net/threads/watc...-in-a-dangerous-situation.92507/#post-1377368

https://uberpeople.net/threads/recording-passengers-using-dashcam.98778/

https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blogs/dashcambros.55356/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/dashcam-recommendations.55593/#post-801035


----------



## MyRedUber

"SURVEILLANCE DEVICES ACT 2007 - SECT 7 
*
(1) A person must not knowingly install, use or cause to be used or maintain a listening device:*
(a) to overhear, record, monitor or listen to a private conversation to which the person is not a party, or
*(b) to record a private conversation to which the person is a party. *
...
*(3) Subsection (1) (b) does not apply to the use of a listening device by a party to a private conversation if: *
(a) all of the principal parties to the conversation consent, expressly or impliedly, to the listening device being so used, or
*(b) a principal party to the conversation consents to the listening device being so used and the recording of the conversation: 
(i) is reasonably necessary for the protection of the lawful interests of that principal party,* or
(ii) is not made for the purpose of communicating or publishing the conversation, or a report of the conversation, to persons who are not parties to the conversation."

So, if I'm protecting my lawful interests (protecting myself against accusations of inappropriate behaviour), am I then allowed to record video and audio without getting the express or implied consent of my passengers?


----------



## UberDriverAU

MyRedUber said:


> "SURVEILLANCE DEVICES ACT 2007 - SECT 7
> *
> (1) A person must not knowingly install, use or cause to be used or maintain a listening device:*
> (a) to overhear, record, monitor or listen to a private conversation to which the person is not a party, or
> *(b) to record a private conversation to which the person is a party. *
> ...
> *(3) Subsection (1) (b) does not apply to the use of a listening device by a party to a private conversation if: *
> (a) all of the principal parties to the conversation consent, expressly or impliedly, to the listening device being so used, or
> *(b) a principal party to the conversation consents to the listening device being so used and the recording of the conversation:
> (i) is reasonably necessary for the protection of the lawful interests of that principal party,* or
> (ii) is not made for the purpose of communicating or publishing the conversation, or a report of the conversation, to persons who are not parties to the conversation."
> 
> So, if I'm protecting my lawful interests (protecting myself against accusations of inappropriate behaviour), am I then allowed to record video and audio without getting the express or implied consent of my passengers?


I would say so, but you'd need to get legal advice on that. For example, there may be other laws which require passengers be notified that they're being recorded.


----------



## MyRedUber

I put the question of recording video and audio to the NRMA (in NSW) free legal advice service. Here's their response:

"Thank you for your inquiry.
Unfortunately, unless the right to record a passenger is clearly expressed in the terms and conditions of use of UBER (which it does not appear that it is) then you will need to have certain terms noted in your vehicle which, when the passenger enters your vehicle, they agree to either by signing the terms or accepting them "impliedly". This might mean that a small sign is placed in various parts of the vehicle which advises the passenger they are being recorded. If they do not object, this may be considered an implied acceptance of your recording of them.
However, i would suggest that you email Uber and ask their team whether or not they have any specific policy and / or suggestions on this issue!"

I had previously contacted Uber and their reply was along the lines, we don't have a policy, you should comply with any relevant laws, passengers may not like being recorded and may rate you lower.


----------



## Grand

*Tax and Record Keeping*

The following is a basic introductory guide only. 
SEE A TAX AGENT.

*TAX*
The Tax Office (ATO) requires that as a ride sharing (ATO calls it ride sourcing) driver you -
1. Must register and obtain an ABN.
2. Calculate and pay GST on a quarterly basis via BAS (Business Activity Statement). You can claim GST credits. GST credits relate to the GST paid on your purchases and are listed on your purchase invoices.
3. Declare your ride sourcing income annually (as well as any other income).

*Quarter* *Due dates*
1 - July, August and September - lodge by 28 October
2 - October, November and December - lodge by 28 February
3 - January, February and March - lodge by 28 April
4 - April, May and June - lodge by 28 July

GST is payable on the first $1 you earn and calculated on the TOTAL fare, not the amount paid to the driver. The ATO requirement to only pay GST if you earn more than $74,000 does NOT apply to ride sharing.

You must remit 1/11th or 9.09% of the total fare? If the total fare is $10.00, you remit $0.91, not $1.00 (before the commission)

ATO do see your bank statements and can impose fines.

See ATO and Uber links below.
https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/GST...rough-ride-sourcing-and-your-tax-obligations/
https://newsroom.uber.com/australia/gst/

*Record Keeping*
You need to keep a record of all income and expenses while ride sharing so you can pay your quarterly GST and submit your annual tax return.

1. Keep receipts for all expenses including petrol, car services, rego, insurances, mobile phone, and purchases of water, mints, log books, driver authorities etc.

2. Track car usage. Purchase a Vehicle Log Book from a newsagent or Officeworks to record kilometres traveled (business/private) or obtain equivalent program. See ATO link
https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Income-and-deductions-for-business/Business-travel-expenses/Motor-vehicle-expenses/Calculating-your-deduction/Keeping-a-logbook/

3. Print out the Uber statements that show the dates and income earned etc. Uber now supply weekly via email or monthly via web dashboard.

4. Create a record using the above data, either using a Microsoft Excel spreadsheet or a suitable program and update.

5. On a quarterly basis calculate your GST (and GST credits) and submit your BAS to the tax office (ATO).

6. On an annual basis calculate and submit your financial tax return.

*Notes*:-
For GST obligations, the same applies to all taxis and almost all hire cars, the only exception being those that are used exclusively for prebooked work such as funerals. Some UberX drivers feel that they're being unfairly targetted, but it applies to all similar services.

Each person's financial situation is different. For some, ride sharing is the only income while for others the income is supplemental.

Forum members give advice that maybe illegal, invalid, conflicting. Any comments you find in this forum are NOT legally recognised. 
See a tax agent to ensure you are compliant and to obtain the best professional advice.

Different rules may apply if you are ONLY registered for UberEats.


----------



## Grand

*Car Insurance & Accidents*

*Car Insurance*
As a ride sharing driver you are required to have comprehensive car insurance that specifically covers ride sharing.
Make sure you have the correct insurance that applies in your State.
Uber only has a form of 3rd party insurance that will cover your pax.

Note: the following is general basic information only and not legal advice. References relate to NSW and may differ in other States.

*Car accidents*
If you are in a car accident there are things to do.

1. Check that no one is injured. Put on your hazard lights. Contact police and ambulance where appropriate.

2. Exchange license details (including name, address, license number) and phone number.

3. Record car details including make, model, rego, insurance, time/date and location of accident. Take photos.

4. If no one is injured, or there is no major traffic incident, the police will not normally attend.

5. If you were rear ended, in general, the other car driver will be 'at fault'.

6. Depending on the incident you can report the accident via the NSW Police Assistance Line (131 444).

7. Contact your insurance company first if your car needs to be towed. Towing maybe covered in your policy.

*Forum comments-*
You will have an excess. Even minor accidents can exceed your excess.

Get quotes and negotiate with the other diver if less than your excess.

Notifying your insurance company will land you a "not at fault claim" marked on your account but still a claim in the eyes of an Insurance company. When you apply for insurance, the question is have you had any claims in the last 3-5 years etc. You would have to answer YES. There is a way around this, the 'at fault' driver can lodge the claim for repairs to your car entirely through his insurance only.

Notifying Uber will result in deactivation of your driver account until re-inspection of car. They'll likely bump you up to 25% commission also, as a mistake.
Uber advises that you report the accident to them. Your decision.

See Uber link
https://uber-movement.squarespace.com/accidents/?rq=Insurance

See NSW links
http://www.insurancecouncil.com.au/assets/media_release/2014/october2014/141014 NSW consumer alert - accident reporting rules are changing but insurers should be notified.pdf
http://www.rms.nsw.gov.au/roads/safety-rules/safe-driving/after-crash.html
http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/file/0007/305719/P4_DL_FINAL_with_date.pdf

See Insurance links
https://www.allianz.com.au/car-insurance/news/what-to-do-after-a-crash-changes-in-nsw
http://www.nrma.com.au/claims/car-insurance


----------



## Grand

*Tax Invoices*

A passenger may ask for a Tax Invoice.
See ATO extract below.
_
When you make a taxable sale of more than $82.50 (including GST), your GST-registered customers need a tax invoice from you to be able to claim a credit for the GST in the purchase price.

If a customer asks you for a tax invoice, you must provide one within 28 days of their request.

*Requirements of tax invoices*_

_
that the document is intended to be a tax invoice

the seller's identity

the seller's Australian business number (ABN)

the date the invoice was issued

a brief description of the items sold, including the quantity (if applicable) and the price

the GST amount (if any) payable - this can be shown separately or, if the GST amount is exactly one-eleventh of the total price, as a statement such as 'Total price includes GST'

the extent to which each sale on the invoice is a taxable sale (that is, the extent to which each sale includes GST)
_
*Forum comments*
If the total payment by the customer, total fare plus any surge plus any extras plus any tolls, equals more than $82.50, the driver must give the customer a Tax Invoice if the customer requests one.
The driver is responsible for giving their customer a Tax Invoice, not Uber.
Tax Invoice books, that comply with the ATO requirement, can be bought from newsagents and Officeworks stores.

See links for more details.
https://newsroom.uber.com/australia/uber-for-business-in-australia/
https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/GST/Issuing-tax-invoices/


----------



## Grand

*Driver Deactivation Policy*

Uber deactivates drivers for a number of reasons based upon their community guidelines. Below is a summary from the Uber web site.

*Low Star Ratings*
_Your rating is based on an average of the number of post-trip stars riders gave you (from 1 to 5 stars) from your last 500 rated trips, or from the total number of rated trips you've taken if less than 500. 
There is a minimum average rating in your city. 
If your average rating is below the city minimum after multiple notifications, your Uber partner account will be deactivated. 
_
*High Cancellation Rate*
_A driver cancellation is when a driver accepts a trip request and then cancels the trip.
Each city has a maximum cancellation rate. You may receive notifications if your cancellation rate is higher than the city maximum, after which you may not be able to go online with the Uber partner app for a short period of time. If your cancellation rate continues to exceed the maximum limit, your Uber partner account may be deactivated after multiple notifications.
NOTE: Not accepting a trip does NOT lead to deactivation.
_
*Drug or Alcohol Use*
_Uber does not tolerate the use of drugs or alcohol by drivers while using the platform.
Uber may also deactivate the account of a driver who receives several unconfirmed complaints of drug or alcohol use.
_
*Unsafe Driving*
_Riders expect drivers using the Uber app to drive safely at all times. 
Uber may deactivate the account of a driver who receives multiple complaints or a single serious complaint of poor, unsafe or distracted driving while using the Uber app. For example: driving at an unsafe speed; using a mobile phone without a mount; and failure to stop when required, such as at stop signs._

See Uber link for more details.
https://www.uber.com/legal/deactivation-policy/anz-en/
https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/en/

*Member comments -*
Cancellations include where a passenger is a no-show and also when you ACRO (Accept, Cancel, Reason, Other)
Not accepting a trip does NOT lead to deactivation.
Uber can deactivate just based upon a 'serious' pax complaint.
If you are on a lower commission rate and get deactivated, and then get reactivated, expect to be placed on the latest commission rate.


----------



## Grand

*Uber Trip Swap*

(this feature may not be available in every city)

As an Uber driver while you are on your way to pick up a rider, sometimes a new rider may be even closer. If another Uber driver comes available closer to your current pick up, Uber WILL AUTOMATICALLY SWAP the trip and it will let you know via Uber Partner App. "This will lower ETAs for both Uber Drivers and riders". Uber claims, they won't swap your trip if you are already near your destination or if the new trip has a LOWER surge.









*Member comments:*
As an Uber X driver, we choose our riders based on few factors.Destination to Pick up; Traffic in the area; Rider's rating.
If Uber does the swap automatically, it means you may end up with someone with a very low rating in your car.


----------



## Grand

*Uber Scheduled Requests*

Uber has introduced a scheduling feature to allow passengers to pre-book.

_Now users can tap "Schedule a Ride" and set their pick-up time, location and destination from 15 minutes to 30 days in advance.
This feature is only available in selected areas of Sydney, Perth, Melbourne and Brisbane.
Users can cancel their pre-booked ride at any time. Uber will also send two reminders ahead of pick-up (24 hours and 30 minutes before).

Sydney:
Rides can be scheduled in the eastern suburbs and inner west of Sydney.

Brisbane:
Rides can be scheduled in Merthyr, New Farm, Newstead and Teneriffe.

Melbourne:
Rides can be scheduled in the CBD and inner suburbs.

Perth:
Rides can be scheduled in the CBD, inner suburbs and Fremantle._









See links
https://www.uber.com/info/scheduled-rides/
https://newsroom.uber.com/australia/scheduled-rides-for-extra-peace-of-mind/
https://www.broadsheet.com.au/national/city-file/article/uber-rolls-out-new-booking-service
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/technology/uber-begins-scheduled-rides-in-4-australian-cities/newsstory/e7eb4ea1415205033bc6ec076f35bf04

*Forum comments:*
Icon will only be displayed while in the nominated areas.
Pax prebooked UberX but was for 3 pax plus 5 large suitcases going to airport in my small car!!! Maybe should have booked UberXL or similar.


----------



## Grand

*GoCatch*

GoCatch is an Australian based company. It started in 2011 as just a taxi app. In February 2016 it expanded into ride sharing, in Sydney, within the same one app.

1. GoCatch is similar to Uber and cashless
2. Does not have surging
3. Has peak and off peak rates only
4. Currently charges 15% driver commission
5. Claims to pay their GST obligation to ATO on the commission. You still need to pay the GST to ATO on the balance
6. Currently cheaper off peak rates than Uber
7. Passengers can earn Qantas frequent flyer points
8. Get paid daily
9. Have free presentations and staff via shop fronts
10. Passenger and driver rating is thumbs up or thumbs down
11. You can book a Rideshare or taxi via same app
12. Expanded into Brisbane QLD
13. Now includes London cabs









Check web sites
http://www.gocatch.com
http://www.gocatch.com/rideshare-driver-information-qld

*Forum comments:*
Significantly smaller than Uber.
In Sydney, coverage is mainly CBD and Eastern Suburbs.
Driver app needs to be on front screen.
Passenger and driver actual phone numbers are not hidden (in Uber they are hidden).
Poor web dashboard.
No monthly or annual statements for tax purposes.
Not possible to easily reconcile earnings and payments.


----------



## Grand

*UberPool*

Not yet in Australia

This following contains extracts from Uber websites.

_With UberPool, you share a ride-and split the cost-with another person who just happens to be requesting a ride along a similar route. When we find a match, we notify you of your co-rider's first name._

*Request uberPOOL*
_Select uberPOOL at the bottom of your screen. Once you set your pickup location and destination, you'll see a guaranteed fare in the app._

*Share your ride*
_We match you with riders heading in the same direction. There's a maximum of 2 riders per pickup, up to 4 co-riders total._

*Get the guaranteed fare*
_Hop out when you reach your destination and we'll automatically charge the guaranteed fare to the credit card you have on file._

_Each uberPOOL rider can bring only one additional passenger along._

_Unmatched rides are up to 20% less than standard UberX fares._

_Riders know that they are requesting an uberPOOL ride and will expect to share their ride!_
_It is important to follow the directions provided by the app during uberPOOL rides._
_Riders may not change their pickup or drop off location once they request an uberPOOL._
_Surge pricing applies to UberPool_
_Wait time is 2 minutes_
_Rider will be charged if cancelling after 5 minutes_









http://ubermovement.com/all-about-uberpool/
https://newsroom.uber.com/announcing-uberpool/

*Member comments:*
You're dropped off at your house which is in the same neighbourhood as the other rider. Congratulations: a weirdo now knows where you live.

Expect delays as you pick up another uberPOOL rider.

If you don't get a second match you only get paid pool rates. Complain to Uber that you deserve UberX rate.

The rider gets a cheaper flat fare..... You the driver get a reduced Pool Rate based on time and milage.


----------



## Grand

*Current Pricing for UberX*








Gosford same as Newcastle.
Queanbeyan same as Canberra.
Current as at 21 April 2017.
Above list supplied by UberDriverAU ⭐

As at 9 June 2017: New higher rates + booking fee introduced across Australia.


----------



## Grand

*Service Animals*

*The following 'Can my pet ride too?' information is listed in the Uber passenger app.*
_
In accordance with local and federal laws in your area, service animals are permitted to accompany riders at all times. 
If you're planning to ride with a non-service pet, it's good practice to contact the driver who accepts your ride request. Use your app to send a text message or call to let the driver know you'd like to bring a pet.
Please help drivers keep vehicles clean for all riders by bringing a crate or blanket to reduce the risk of damage or mess.
_
*And this through the driver app to the Uber web site.*
_If you are unsure whether a rider's animal is a service animal, simply ask them politely. If they answer yes, you are legally required to provide transportation services to them. You can ask the rider for evidence that the animal is an assistance animal or the animal is trained to meet standards of hygiene and behaviour that are appropriate for an animal in a public place.
_
*Extract from Human Rights Commission
Assistance* *animals and Disability Discrimination Act.*
Variation among states and territories regarding accreditation and regulation of assistance animals will continue to present a range of issues for people with disability who use assistance animals to access the community. Examples of the situation in each jurisdiction is set out below.

*Victoria* - an Assistance Animal Pass is required and issued by Public Transport Victoria permitting assistance animals to travel on public transport. The pass is valid for 3 years.
_*Western Australia* - The Public Transport Authority doesn't require permits for assistance animals to travel on public transport. There is local government legislation providing for animals to have an ID card and a dog coat/harness._
_*Queensland* - A Handler's Identity Card is valid for 5 years allowing travel on public transport. Also, Translink (South East Queensland Transport Authority) issues an Animal Pass provided the dog meets certain standards of behaviour in public._
_*South Australia* - The Dog and Cat Management Board issues a Disability Dog Pass that is valid indefinitely. _
_*New South Wales* - An Assistance Animal Permit is required for access to public transport, however Guide dogs and Hearing dogs do not require a permit. The permit must be renewed annually._
_*Australian Capital Territory, Northern Territory and Tasmania* - no system of accreditation exists and no specific passes issued._
https://newsroom.uber.com/australia/accessibility-aus/
_https://www.humanrights.gov.au/our-...ls-and-disability-discrimination-act-1992-cth_


----------



## Grand

*Car 'Accessories'*

*Things you might want to consider having in your car (besides passengers). Some are tax deductible.*

*Basics*
Car phone holder.
(Some Uber Greenlight Hubs have them free)
(Use an airvent holder for IPhones to prevent overheating)
Backup phone charger
Sickness bags (from chemist)
Wet wipes (clean up)
Tissues (clean up tears/runny nose)
Air freshener (some people/food smells)
Water (reduce driver dehydration)
Mints (for my breath)
Torch to check street numbers and checking left over belongings and spilt messes at night.
Tax invoice book (Tax invoice is an ATO requirement, if requested by pax)
Phone holder (free from Uber office)
Aux cable (free from Uber office)
Petrol price app (eg FuelCheck)
Toilet app (eg Toilet Finder) or this link
https://toiletmap.gov.au/
- also consider shopping centres, pubs, parks, fast food outlets, servos, 24 hour gyms (require membership)

*Optional*
Dash cam for recording inside and outside.
(Recommended=Black Vue DR650S-2CH-IR)
Battery vacuum cleaner (dirt/beach sand)
Bluetooth ear piece to help with Nav and pax can't hear it. Less cords hanging around.
Brush and tray (cleanup)
Puke response clean up kit
Deodorant (haha some people smell)
Folding umbrella (it does rain)
Large towel (rain/wet pax/assistance animal)
Rubber mats (protect carpet)


----------



## Grand

*Uber Safe Driving Report*

From the Uber app-

*Drive safer and smarter with driving stats*

_Using GPS data, we are able to show you information about your braking and acceleration habits. We are calculating this information regularly to help you because riders tend to rate higher when there is minimal harsh braking and acceleration. Paying more attention to your driving style can lead to higher ratings and help you save money on gas.
_
*What is harsh braking?*
_Harsh braking is the extreme usage of or sudden slamming of brakes. We acknowledge that in some situations this is the safest behavior to prevent an accident; however, consistent harsh braking can wear out your brakes faster than normal, make your riders uncomfortable, and potentially lead to an accident. Your daily driving stats will tell you how many of your total brakes were performed smoothly. If you notice that this number is low, you can avoid harsh braking by leaving more space in front of your car in traffic, looking ahead to anticipate stops, and gradually slowing down at yellow lights. In general, avoiding distraction while driving is important 
_
*What is harsh acceleration?*
_Harsh acceleration occurs when you accelerate from a stop too quickly. Consistent harsh acceleration can burn through your gas more quickly and provide an unpleasant experience for riders. Your daily driving stats will tell you how many of your total accelerations were performed smoothly. If you notice that this number is low, you can avoid harsh acceleration by gradually accelerating after a green light and avoiding harsh left turns against oncoming traffic. 
_
*Will this affect my account standing?*
_No, we simply want to help you understand your driving style so you can save money and continue providing excellent, comfortable service.
_
*From Uber Support*
_For_ _safety reasons, we collect GPS, accelerometer, and gyroscope information while you're online with the partner app._

_We use this data to gather information about driving events like braking, acceleration, and mobile device movement. We can then share insights with you about your driving habits and help with any support issues._

_We currently do not allow driver-partners to opt out of data collection.In the interest of improving safety for everyone using the Uber platform, data is gathered for all online drivers..
_


----------



## Grand

*What can you claim to ATO*

Firstly you must register an ABN and pay GST via quarterly BAS.
You can use a logbook to track business vs private usage. Maintain logbook for 12 weeks to determine (or use ATO cents per km method).

Most business purchases maybe 100% claimable. Business expenses can be claimed but only on the % for business usage.
(Eg if business usage is 90% you can only claim 90% of that expense)

The following purchases may be 100% claimable.
1. In car (Eg camera, seat covers, dash mounts, cables etc).
2. Tolls. Only claim 100% of the tolls while on/working/doing uber.
3. Logbook (physical or app).
4. Spotify/Pandora Subscriptions.
5. Carwashes/Cleaning Materials.
6. Accountant - If you use one.
7. ABN, Criminal Record Check, Licensing Fees, etc
8. Water/Mints - If you are one of those people.
9. Uber Service Fee/commission.

The following may be claimed but only the % for business use.
1. Fuel.
2. Car services.
3. Maintenance (eg Tyres, repairs).
4. Insurance, Rego, CTP.
5. Roadside assistance.
6. Car leasing.

A smaller % of the following may be claimable.
1. Mobile Phone/plan.
2. Computer (If you use for taxes, calculations, etc).
3. Home internet.

Some items have GST while others (eg water) are GST free.
You can claim GST tax credits in your BAS
(Eg the GST from your petrol purchases).

You need to declare your income/earnings and list your expenses in your annual return.
Keep all receipts.
Open a seperate bank account to track to make it easier to track.
ATO can see your bank accounts.

*Important*
The above is only a guide.
Some people are PAYG as well as Uber drivers.
Read the ATO web pages.
Get professional tax accountant advice.
See earlier threads relating to GST and ATO.
See also
http://www.drivetax.com.au/tax-deductions-for-uber-drivers/


----------



## Grand

*Uber and TripGo*

From Uber web site dated 26 Sept 2016.
_TripGo and Uber have created a seamless way for people traditionally underserved by transport to plan, book and track door-to-door multimodal trips._

_In an Australian first, TripGo users will be given access to real time ridesharing and public transport data to allow Aussies to request and synchronize Uber rides with public transport connections, effectively bridging the first/last mile gap. _

_For example, TripGo users can request an Uber ride to their local train, bus or tram station and use real time data within the app to help streamline their connection with the next departing public transport service._

*See details in Uber link*
https://newsroom.uber.com/australia/uber-and-tripgo-to-help-more-aussies-access-public-transport/


----------



## Grand

*Lost Items*

Below is Uber's view of handling items lost by passengers while in your car.

_"Sorry to hear you left something behind. _

_Visit riders.uber.com/lost to retrieve a phone number to contact your driver and arrange the return of your item._

_If you have trouble reaching your driver after some time, let us know details below and we'll work to connect you._

_The best way to retrieve an item you may have left in a vehicle is to call the driver. Here's how:

1. Scroll down and enter the phone number you would like to be contacted at. Tap submit.

If you lost your personal phone, enter a friend's phone number instead.

2. Your phone will ring and connect you directly with your driver's mobile number.

If your driver picks up and confirms that your item has been found, coordinate a mutually convenient time and place to meet for its return to you.

If your driver doesn't pick up, leave a detailed voicemail describing your item and the best way to contact you.

Please be considerate that your driver's personal schedule will be affected by taking time out to return your item to you.

Drivers are independent contractors. Neither Uber nor drivers are responsible for the items left in a vehicle after a trip ends. We're here to help, but cannot guarantee that a driver has your item or can immediately deliver it to you_."

https://help.uber.com/h/53539bde-f6f4-4909-85de-fa0b99f82be0

*Forum* *comments*:
Uber expects drivers to return items at no cost to pax.
Pax expects items returned at no cost to them.
If valuable item it could be dropped off at Uber office or police station and inform pax.
Coordinate a suitable time/place to collect.
Some phones (iPhone) have find me feature which pax can use to track phone to ...
Get pax to book an uber to collect from you and returned to them.


----------



## Grand

_*Transporting children.*_
*
National child restraint laws*

Children up to the age of six months must be secured in an approved rearward facing restraint
Children aged from six months old but under four years old must be secured in either a rear or forward facing approved child restraint with an inbuilt harness
Children under four years old cannot travel in the front seat of a vehicle with two or more rows
Children aged from four years old but under seven years old must be secured in a forward facing approved child restraint with an inbuilt harness or an approved booster seat
Children aged from four years old but under seven years old cannot travel in the front seat of a vehicle with two or more rows, unless all other back seats are occupied by children younger than seven years in an approved child restraint or booster seat
Children aged from seven years old but under 16 years old who are too small to be restrained by a seatbelt properly adjusted and fastened are strongly recommended to use an approved booster seat
Children in booster seats must be restrained by a suitable lap and sash type approved seatbelt that is properly adjusted and fastened, or by a suitable approved child safety harness that is properly adjusted and fastened.
See links
http://roadsafety.transport.nsw.gov.au/stayingsafe/children/childcarseats/
http://www.tmr.qld.gov.au/safety/driver-guide/child-restraints/child-restraint-laws.aspx
https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/saf...of-road-rules/seat-belts-and-child-restraints
https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/saf...estraints/children-aged-between-7-to-16-years
http://www.transport.wa.gov.au/licensing/seats-and-seat-belts.asp
https://www.childcarseats.com.au/legal-requirements
https://www.nswtaxi.org.au/passengers/faqs
http://www.transport.wa.gov.au/taxis/general-information-and-updates.asp









See also Forum blog
https://uberpeople.net/threads/child-seats-carrying-children-insurance-uber-family.33970/

*Forum* *comments*
Check your specific State requirements
You are NOT expected to supply capsules or booster seats. That is the responsibility of passengers.


----------



## ricdam

I have been working over the past year on an easy and comprehensive control for my Uber income and decided to share it with you guys, my fellow Uber drivers. It can be very helpful specially for new drivers or who has not created it's own control yet.

This is an Excel spreadsheet so you need Microsoft Excel to run it. It gives you on real time, information about GST, tax, BAS, logbook, expenses, income and averages. You can also add another income.

Below you can see some screenshots and how it would look over a year:

Summary:


Income:


Expenses:


Logbook:


Charts:


See updated 2017 version via this link
https://uberpeople.net/threads/vers...gbook-expenses-and-income-spreadsheet.191017/


----------



## MyRedUber

ZacHudson777 said:


> Do these conditions still apply today?


This was advice that I received by email and phone from RMS. I haven't been advised otherwise.
BUT, you may have trouble convincing a police officer. I carry a copy of this email with me in the car:

--- quote ---
*From:* RMS Customer Relations [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Wednesday, 30 March 2016 1:34 PM
*To:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
*Subject:* RMS Ref: 00054526 [ ref:_00D28HSVA._50028AL5eH:ref ]










Dear Mr Xxxxxxxx

Thank you for your email to Roads and Maritime Services (RMS) about the rules applying to UberX vehicles for picking up and dropping off passengers in a clearway.

Under the NSW Road Rules 2014, the definition of a "taxi" includes a private hire vehicle such as an UberX vehicle.

Under the NSW Road Rules 2014 a private hire vehicle, such as an UberX vehicle:

is not permitted to stop in a Taxi Zone
is permitted to use a Transit Lane even when carrying the driver only
is permitted to pick up or drop off passengers in a clearway
is permitted to pick up or drop off passengers in a bus lane and transit lane, and use a bus lane, providing the private hire vehicle had a Hire Car licence in force before 18 December 2015. Since that date, RMS no longer issues new Hire Car (HC) registration plates.
An UberX vehicle must also be registered for business use, and the driver must hold a current Private Hire Vehicle driver authority.

I hope this information has been of assistance to you.

If you have any further questions, Mr Chris Wong, Technical Officer at Roads and Maritime, would be pleased to take your call on (02) 8588 5684.

Thank you.
*Roads and Maritime Services*
www.rms.nsw.gov.au
*Every journey matters*
--- end quote ---

Note that "pick up or drop off passengers in a bus lane and transit lane, and use a bus lane" is only available to private hire vehicles with HC plates, not UberX vehicles.

Following that email, I rang Mr Chris Wong, confirmed the above, and also confirmed that it is ok to stop to pick up or drop off in the following zones: No Parking, Loading, Works, Construction, Truck, near Mail Box except if the Mail Box is in a Mail Zone.

In summary, UberX drivers have all the same rights, responsibilities and limitations of any private driver, except that we are allowed to drive in Transit Lanes and we are allowed to stop to pick up and drop off in Clearways.


----------



## MyRedUber

Try this:


----------



## ZacHudson777

MyRedUber said:


> Try this:


Thanks My Red Uber. Perfect. By the way - just to let you know I read a lot of your commentaries/posts before I started out here; and carried that knowledge and confidence into the actual driving experience, so heads up mate. Really appreciate you paying it forward, as they say. Cheers!


----------



## Grand

*Getting paid*

Uber extract below

*How and when Payment happens*
_* Each pay period begins on Monday at 4am and ends on the following Monday at 3:59am.
* You will receive an email on Mondays with a link to your pay statement. You can also log in to your Partner Dashboard at partners.uber.com and click on 'Pay Statements' on the lefthand side to see each weekly statement.
* Your earnings are provided via direct deposit into your bank account every Thursday. _

*How Earnings are Calculated*
_The fare you see when you end a trip will not be the final amount you are paid for that trip, it is the total amount that is being charged to the rider.

There are several things that make up this number:
1. Trip Fare: this is based on the time and distance of the trip.
2. Booking Fee: each trip includes a booking fee, which may vary by city, that Uber collects from the rider on your behalf. 
3. Tolls: if you had to pay a toll while on the trip, or crossed a bridge that requires a toll going either direction the total amount of this toll will be included in the fare.

Your earnings for each trip will only include the Trip Fare and any Tolls. There is also an Uber Fee associated with each trip, which is applied based on a % of the Trip Fare. The Uber Fee is never applied to tolls, for which you receive direct reimbursement in full._

*Forum comments*
Sometimes you may get paid earlier than Thursday.

Tolls are only charged while pax is on the trip. Tolls are not reimbursed at any other time eg while on the way to pick up pax.

Sometimes fares over $100 are held by Uber. They are paid once the uber system verifies and confirms the veracity of that fare. You will get paid that week, or if not the next.


----------



## MyRedUber

Grand said:


> Tolls are not reimbursed at any other time eg while on the way to pick up pax.


On one of my early trips, the Uber navigation sent me via a toll road to the pickup. I messaged Uber Support and they reimbursed the toll.


----------



## ZacHudson777

ricdam said:


> I have been working over the past year on an easy and comprehensive control for my Uber income and decided to share it with you guys, my fellow Uber drivers. It can be very helpful specially for new drivers or who has not created it's own control yet.
> 
> This is an Excel spreadsheet so you need Microsoft Excel to run it. It gives you on real time, information about GST, tax, BAS, logbook, expenses, income and averages. You can also add another income.
> 
> You can see and download the spreadsheet itself *here*, and an example spreadsheet *here* (the download button is on the top right corner).
> 
> Below you can see some screenshots and how it would look over a year:
> 
> Summary:
> 
> 
> Income:
> 
> 
> Expenses:
> 
> 
> Logbook:
> 
> 
> Charts:


This is a great tool for what I understand, but I'm having a problem putting separate km in KM UBER and KM PRIVATE after inputting ODO Start and Finish. The total ODO figure jumps into KM UBER only. Can you advise, please? Thanks.


----------



## ricdam

ZacHudson777 said:


> This is a great tool for what I understand, but I'm having a problem putting separate km in KM UBER and KM PRIVATE after inputting ODO Start and Finish. The total ODO figure jumps into KM UBER only. Can you advise, please? Thanks.


Hey mate. When you buy a logbook for example in Officeworks, you will just write your business mileage there. Same thing with the spreadsheet, you just insert your business usage. The formulas will calculate the difference as private use.

For example your start is 1000km and finish 1500km, then you go travel for private reasons with your car and after a week you are back and will be Ubering again, and your start after travelling is 2000km. The formulas will calculate you drove 500km for private reasons.

Got it?


----------



## Grand

_*Uber Flex Pay*_

Flex Pay, allows you to request to access your earnings on any day of the week.

_"Using it is simple. Open the 'Earnings' tab in the Driver app or log in to partners.uber.com and visit the 'Flex Pay' tab. Review your available payments and request to withdraw them using the 'Flex Pay' option. Flex Pay payments will be deposited into your nominated bank account and should appear within 2-3 business days.
_
*NOTE: For testing purposes only 50% of drivers currently have access to Flex Pay. We expect to roll out this functionality to all drivers soon.*

*ELIGIBILITY*
_To qualify for Flex Pay, partners must meet the following criteria:_

_25+ Uber trips_
_7+ days since first Uber trip_
*HOW DO I USE FLEX PAY?*
_Once you're eligible for Flex Pay, you're ready to request your available earnings to be paid out._

_Go to the Earnings tab in your Partner App._
_Tap 'Flex Pay' and you'll see the total amount available for you._
_Tap 'Transfer Now' and you'll receive a confirmation of your request._
_Tap 'Confirm' to finish your transfer._
*FAQ*
*How do I use Flex Pay?*
_Once you're eligible for Flex Pay, you're ready to cash out your Uber payments._

_Go to the Earnings tab in your partner app._
_Tap 'Flex Pay' and you'll see the total amount available for you._
_Tap 'Transfer Now' and you'll receive a confirmation of your request._
_Tap 'Confirm' to finish your transfer._
_Once the transfer is completed you'll see your bank account details and the approximate date your payment will be available in your account.
_
*What can I get paid out?*
_Your available payment only includes what you make from trip fares and surge. Anything you make through promotions will be included in your regular weekly payout.
_
*Is there a fee to use Flex Pay?*
_No. There is no fee to use Flex Pay.
_
*One of my payments is not appearing on my account*
_Promotion payments are currently not part of your Flex Payments. In addition, high value trips might be held for review. These payments will be cleared before the standard payment cycle.
_
*Why am I not eligible?*
_If you've been notified that you're currently ineligible for Flex Pay, this may be due to one of the following reasons:_

_Your account is under review for a security risk._
_You have recently signed-up to the Uber platform. You will need to be actively driving for at least 7 days to gain eligibility._
_For testing purposes only 50% of drivers currently have access to Flex Pay. We expect to roll out this functionality to all drivers soon._
*Can I request my payment whenever I want?*
_You can request a transfer once per day. Keep in mind, though, that any payments from the past week that you don't cash out by Monday at midnight will be deposited in your bank account by the end of the week as usual.

Banks do not process payments on weekends and bank holidays. You'll be able to request your payment during these periods, but there will be a delay in receiving the funds."
_
https://newsroom.uber.com/australia/introducing-flex-pay/


----------



## Grand

*Uber new rating system*

Recently Uber introduced a revised way for passengers to rate their drivers.
Previously a 5 meant there were no issues with the trip.
Getting a 5* now means 'excelling'.

Expect more ratings of 3 or 4 and more 'wrongs' than 'thank you' comments.


----------

